# How to become  a Mason



## Mohd Noor Bin Ishak (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello all friends . 
Please invite me to become a Mason.Location Kedah ,Malaysia 
Hello my brothers
I have understand the masonic lodge in Malaysia and the conditions for joining are to be offered by two brothers to recommended me Can I find any Malaysian Mason brothers help me here


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 19, 2020)

There is no invitation. If you know a Mason you must ask. Perhaps you should begin by looking over the information at https://dglea.com


----------

